# SA Fishers



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Anybody up for a trip this Sunday. Can't go Saturday. Have NEW YAK will fish. My son and I will be going out (him in the ancient orange) me in my brand new bright red Malibu X-Factor.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new yak Duncan. Not available Sunday, so am going to try a couple of hours tomorrow morning in the Onkaparinga - mainly to see how the new sounder goes. Good luck with it and post as many pics as you can!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

sorry guys 

got 4 more weeks of lacrosse finals then im free as a bird for yakkin and fishin :lol:

nice work on the "big red" duncan :wink: i remember testing the x-factor when the mariner first got his in. top little boat that (when i say little, i actually mean massive  ) didnt mind it at all, just a bit out of the price range of students!!!!

good luck


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

congrats on the new yak Duncan, can't make it Sunday but I'm thinking of giving it a go today down at Seacliff again.

Brian
Cobra PF


----------

